# Ontario Mills Mall Cube Meeting - 6/20/09



## dChan (Jun 12, 2009)

*Who:* Anyone of any skill level is welcome
*What:* Cubing & Walking Around(maybe some arcade time)
*Where:* Krispy Kreme @ Ontario Mills Mall - 4485 E 4th St, Ontario, CA
*When:* Saturday, June 20, 2009 @ 12:00 P.M.

We're going to be having a cube meeting on Saturday, June 20th. Hopefully, everyone is out of school by now so we can have a little fun to start off the summer already. 

We are planing on meeting up at Krispy Kreme then when everyone has arrived, we'll move to inside the mall where we can grab some food before we start off the day. 

If you want to come please let us know. *You can get contact info by PM'ing me or MrData* so that if you end up getting lost or are late, you can call us and we'll direct you to where we are or come and get you. Alternatively you can email me at [email protected] 

Hope to see you there,
-Daniel


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 12, 2009)

=O. Ontario Mills is like 10 mins from my house lol I might go haha even though im a noob at cubing. Anyone welcome? even newbs?


----------



## dChan (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, sure. Anyone is welcome. As long as you like to cube go ahead and bring yourself along.

Hopefully the location will bring out some more cubers to the meets like yourself.


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 12, 2009)

dChan said:


> Yeah, sure. Anyone is welcome. As long as you like to cube go ahead and bring yourself along.
> 
> Hopefully the location will bring out some more cubers to the meets like yourself.



I hate cubing O_O /sarcasm lol


----------



## Ellis (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't think I'll make this one. 

:\


----------



## dChan (Jun 12, 2009)

@Ellis: Aww, come on. You have to make it!


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 12, 2009)

For a minute there I thought you meant Ontario, CANADA, then I realized I vacationed there once and went to that mall...

Yeah, that sounds sick -- I would totally go if I was in the states atm; I have exams until the 23rd T_T;


----------



## dChan (Jun 14, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> For a minute there I thought you meant Ontario, CANADA, then I realized I vacationed there once and went to that mall...
> 
> Yeah, that sounds sick -- I would totally go if I was in the states atm; I have exams until the 23rd T_T;



Haha, that same thing occurred in IRC with someone thinking we meant Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Jai (Jun 14, 2009)

dChan said:


> Haha, that same thing occurred in IRC with someone thinking we meant Ontario, Canada.


That would be me. >_<


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2009)

I might think about coming...


----------



## MrData (Jun 15, 2009)

Kind of a long trip...


----------



## dChan (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't worry, Dene, we'll think about you being there.


----------



## MrData (Jun 15, 2009)

We'll bring a cardboard cutout and tape a cube to its hands.


----------



## dChan (Jun 15, 2009)

MrData said:


> We'll bring a cardboard cutout and tape a cube to its hands.



You can provide the V-cube to make it authentic.

On another note, we so far have about three people tentative aside from MrData and I.


----------



## dChan (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a little update. Stryker who organizes meetings for the Corona Cube Club is going to be coming and has invited his members to come along as well. Hopefully we'll have some more of you guys coming along too.


----------



## MrData (Jun 17, 2009)

Are we planning on seeing Star Trek afterwards?


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking. "They have Krispy Kreme's in Canada?" Then I saw it was in CA.

Krispy Kreme is da bomb though


----------



## Jai (Jun 17, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> I was thinking. "They have Krispy Kreme's in Canada?" Then I saw it was in CA.


http://www.krispykreme.com/can.html >_>


----------



## dChan (Jun 18, 2009)

MrData said:


> Are we planning on seeing Star Trek afterwards?



Well, yeah, afterwards would be good. Maybe if everyone wants, we can all go together during the meet.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

Jai said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking. "They have Krispy Kreme's in Canada?" Then I saw it was in CA.
> ...



OH


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 19, 2009)

Whats the age group range look like?


----------



## dChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, haha, didn't even see that post, no wonder. Sent you a PM about it already but just so everyone else knows: As far as I know, the age group is 16 and up. I don't know too much about the Corona Cube Club since I only learned of them recently so for them I do not have a general number to give.


----------



## dChan (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, just so everyone knows, this is happening tomorrow. Meaning if you are planning on coming and don't want to spend your time looking all over for us it would be best if you PM me or email me at the email in my original post so you can get some contact information. Otherwise, the general information is that we are meeting at the Krispy Kreme (address in the original post) and then going into the actual mall and will most likely be cubing at the food court. 

Can't wait to see you all there,
-Daniel


----------



## MrData (Jun 20, 2009)

Yay, this will be fun.


----------



## dChan (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a fun day today, everyone. Too bad we didn't have any cameras on us to film some of the Team BLD or races. Anyhow, hopefully we'll have a meeting again in the next month or so. 

-Daniel


----------

